# trailer tounge twist/bend



## diabetik11 (Jul 21, 2012)

i just got this trailer and noticed that the tounge on it has a little twist/bend to it nothing major the trailer pulls straight and fine but i can tell its there. just wondering if i am able to bend it back to being straight or have a metal shop do it for me its a 2x3 tubing and its galvanized.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 21, 2012)

As long as the trailer pulls alright I'd leave it alone. If your going to fix it remember if you heat galvanized metal with a torch it will give of a toxic fumes.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 21, 2012)

Do not breathe galvanized when it's heated! It will make you sick and possibly hospitalized depending on how much you pull in.

If you heat it then you lose your galvanized coating.

Post some pictures and I'll be able to give better advice.


----------

